# Nick Lowe Judo Seminar in MS



## MarkBarlow (Aug 6, 2007)

Chris Dewey's Starkville Martial Arts Academy is hosting Nick Lowe Sensei for a one day Judo clinic on Saturday, Aug. 18.  Nick Sensei is a outstanding Judoka and instructor.  For more info, please go to starkvillemartialarts.com


----------

